# Phrag besseae first flowering



## kiwi (Sep 4, 2019)

This is a first flowering seedling of Phrag. besseae x sib ('Super Star' 4n x besseae var. flavum 'Rubber Duck'). My very first ever Phrag to flower. Deflasked in August 2018. Good colour and shape. This should give good sized flavum once I cross it back.


----------



## Ray (Sep 4, 2019)

Definitely a keeper!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 4, 2019)

That's really good quality there! The color is vibrant for sure. To be clear, this plant is 3N, correct? What are you planning to cross it back onto?


----------



## Ray (Sep 4, 2019)

Do we know the ploidy of 'Rubber Duck'?


----------



## kiwi (Sep 4, 2019)

Ray said:


> Do we know the ploidy of 'Rubber Duck'?


I was under the impression it was 4n. Am awaiting a reply from Sam.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 4, 2019)

Apparently it isn’t 4N but Sam has said even if it is 3N some seed will germinate if it is sib crossed or selfed. I’m not up to speed with genetics 101.


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2019)

Gorgeous flower and exceptionally nice for a first bloom besseae.
That color is firecracker.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Sep 5, 2019)

Love the color!

Kiwi, do you keep other Phrags in heavy-duty baskets? Just curious about your basket media. Looks like a bunch of Paph roths behind.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 5, 2019)

kiwi said:


> Apparently it isn’t 4N but Sam has said even if it is 3N some seed will germinate if it is sib crossed or selfed. I’m not up to speed with genetics 101.



That sounds about right. Sibbing and selfing should work. You're basically "locked in" with 3N plants, which are essentially only going to hybridize with other 3N plants.


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 5, 2019)

Stunning. Wow. Where do you procure those baskets and what is your medium?


----------



## kiwi (Sep 5, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Stunning. Wow. Where do you procure those baskets and what is your medium?


Thanks. The mix I use is 6 parts seedling grade bark, 2 parts perlite or pumice and 1 part crushed oyster shell. I get my baskets from a local supplier. They are essentially baskets for aquatic plants.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 5, 2019)

Silverwhisp said:


> Love the color!
> 
> Kiwi, do you keep other Phrags in heavy-duty baskets? Just curious about your basket media. Looks like a bunch of Paph roths behind.


I keep all of my Phragmipedium in baskets. Yes they are roths. Roths make up around 1/3 of my collection.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2019)

You bloomed this one one year from deflasking? Wow! Great job.Any tips?

Nice flower too... if you self it, you might get some strong 3N flavums!


----------



## TrueNorth (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice one! I'm surprised the roots sticking straight out of the pot haven't dried up. Is it usually standing in water that deep?


----------



## grubea (Sep 6, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes great growing, I like a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 15, 2019)

kiwi said:


> Thanks. The mix I use is 6 parts seedling grade bark, 2 parts perlite or pumice and 1 part crushed oyster shell. I get my baskets from a local supplier. They are essentially baskets for aquatic plants.


Phragmipedium love oyster shell especially besseae, my besseae flavum loves it a lot.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2019)

Yay besseae! They have roots like that and don't sit in water?


----------



## xiphius (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice one! That's a beaut.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 17, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae! They have roots like that and don't sit in water?


Thanks Eric, they do sit in water but not to the height of where the roots are protruding


----------



## blondie (Sep 18, 2019)

Fantastic flower


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2019)

Then how are the roots alive? Constant mist?
BTW, I'm a little worried about how neat that grow area looks!


----------

